# Betta Fish Not Eating



## Sagittarius-Aquarius (Oct 30, 2009)

The most common problem of all the problems, my new betta fish will not eat pellets or flakes I offer him.

Okay, some information on him. Today is Wednesday, and I received him Monday evening. At that time, his stomach looked a bit bloated (like he had eaten a large meal, not like a scary infection). I noticed he picks around at the bottom a lot, but there is no food in the water. He has a pretty large bubble nest, and is really iridescent and colourful. I've offered him flakes and pellets. He seems quite interested, but after he has pretty much pushed his face into the food, he swims lower and leaves it. 

I noticed a pellet I let sit (I know, bad girl) at the bottom of the tank is now missing, so he may have eaten it, but I've never had a betta eat so little and be full. Mind you, he is fairly small. I could have just forgotten scooping it out, though.

Any thoughts? I was thinking of trying freeze-dried bloodworms, but I'm on a very tight schedule with my finals. It's hard to get to a fish store without committing a few hours to it. So, I'm looking for thoughts. Will he be okay if I wait until Saturday afternoon to buy him bloodworms? His stomach still seems a little bit bulging. 

Thanks.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

You can always try the frozen thawed pea thing but honestly I am sure he's just settling in so far. 

Bettas I find can be picky like cats. If he was getting frozen bloodworms at the store or freeze dried I am sure he'd be turning his nose up at anything else.

as long as your temperatures are not too cold and are stable he should start eating by next week sometime. Don't stress too much if he has no appetite this week, he'll be just fine for a few days.

When you do start feeding the pellets or flakes, try to pre soak them to make them soft and more appealing.


----------



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

Sounds like he's just being a betta. Mine get fed first thing in the morning so they know lights on means food. I get greeted by over 60 happy betta faces each morning. Also they only get 2-3 pellets a day. Yours might not be hungry too..


----------



## Sagittarius-Aquarius (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks for the advice, I just wanted to be extra cautious, he's starting to develop quite an attitude already. I did soak pellets today, and chop them into smaller pieces. Initially he tried to eat them dry but he's clearly not used to them, he couldn't get one into his mouth (he also is rather small). After soaking though, he went through 3 pellets so I'm no longer worried. 
The temperature's a bit low for my liking (74ish) but it is a temporary home. He'll be moving into a 10 gallon 78F tank after Christmas.


----------

